# Brewer the Goldendoodle.



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Aw. There was a dog like that at our college. His owners used to leave him chained to a dog house. He would get lonely, bust his chain, and head over to campus for a play date with the college kids. I kind of wanted to keep him. He was decently fed, though, plus he was too well known on campus to hide him in my dorm room, and I certainly wasn't going to dump him on my parents.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Awww, that's adorable that he would come over for play dates. What breed was he? I would have tried to make him into campus mascot 😆


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awww, that's adorable that he would come over for play dates. What breed was he? I would have tried to make him into campus mascot 😆


He looked like mostly like a yellow lab.


----------

